# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GRT Dongle تحديثات :  GRT Dongle PRO Tool Version 1.1.2 Is Released (2019/05/01) FIRST IN WORLD!!!

## mohamed73

GRT Dongle PRO Tool Version 1.1.2 Is Released (2019/05/01) FIRST IN WORLD!!! Software *V1.1.2*  *What is New ?* *GRT DONGLE PRO* VERSION *1.1.2 *  SAMSUNG FEATURESIS RELEASED:  SUPPORTED 89% LIST!! FIRST IN WORLD!!! Without Credit       NEW 2018,2019 PHONES  +SM-P205
+SM-M105F
+SM-M105G
+SM-M105M
+SM-M105Y
+SM-M205F
+SM-M205FN
+SM-M205G
+SM-M205M
+SM-M305F
+SM-M305M
+SM-A105F
+SM-A105G
+SM-A105M
+SM-A205F
+SM-A205FN
+SM-A205GN
+SM-A305F
+SM-A305FN
+SM-A305G
+SM-A305GN
+SM-A305GT
+SM-A305YN
+SM-A405F
+SM-A405FN
+SM-A405FM
+SM-A505F
+SM-A505FN
+SM-A505FM
+SM-A505G
+SM-A505GN
+SM-A505GT
+SM-A505YN
+SM-J410F
+SM-J410G
+SM-J415F
+SM-J415FN
+SM-J415G
+SM-J415GN
+SM-J610F
+SM-J610FN
+SM-J610GN
+SM-J260F
+SM-J260G
+SM-J260M
+SM-J260Y
+SM-A605F
+SM-A605FD
+SM-A605FN
+SM-A605G
+SM-A605GN
+SM-A6050
+SM-A6058 NEW 2018,2019 PHONES  +SC-02L
+SM-A260F
+SM-A260G
+SM-A600A
+SM-A600AZ
+SM-A920F
+SM-A9200
+SM-A920N
+SM-G887F
+SM-G8870
+SM-G887N
+SM-A750F
+SM-A750FN
+SM-A750G
+SM-A750GN
+SM-A750N
+SM-J336AZ
+SM-J337A
+SM-J337AZ
+SM-J337VPP
+SM-J337W
+SM-J337U
+SM-J737A
+SM-J737VPP
+SM-J737U
+SM-J810F
+SM-J810FD
+SM-J810G
+SM-J810GF
+SM-J810M
+SM-J810Y
+SM-G960U
+SM-G960U1
+SM-G960W
+SM-G9600
+SM-G9608
+SM-G965U
+SM-G965U1
+SM-G965W
+SM-G9650
+SM-G960F
+SM-G960FD
+SM-G965F
+SM-G965FD
+SM-A600F
+SM-A600FN
+SM-A600FD
+SM-A600G
+SM-A600GN
+SM-A600GD
+SM-J600F
+SM-J600FN
+SM-J600FD
+SM-J600G
+SM-J600GF
+SM-J400F
+SM-J400FD
+SM-J400G
+SM-J400M
+SM-G885F
+SM-G885G
+SM-G885Y
+SM-G885S
+SM-G8850
+SM-G8858
+SM-N960F
+SM-N960N
+SM-G970F
+SM-G973F
+SM-G975F EXYNOS/SPREADTRUM/MTK  +SM-A310F
+SM-A310FD
+SM-A310H
+SM-A310M
+SM-A310MD
+SM-A310N0
+SM-A310Y
+SM-A310YD
+SM-A5108
+SM-A510F
+SM-A510FD
+SM-A510M
+SM-A510MD
+SM-A510K
+SM-A510L
+SM-A510S
+SM-A510Y
+SM-A510YD
+SM-A7108
+SM-A710F
+SM-A710FD
+SM-A710M
+SM-A710MD
+SM-A710H
+SM-A710K
+SM-A710L
+SM-A710S
+SM-A710Y
+SM-A710YD
+SM-J105H
+SM-J105F
+SM-J106H
+SM-J106F
+SM-J110H
+SM-J111F
+SM-J120A
+SM-J120AZ
+SM-J120F
+SM-J120FD
+SM-J120FN
+SM-J120FZ
+SM-J120G
+SM-J120GD
+SM-J120H
+SM-J120HD
+SM-J120M
+SM-J120MD
+SM-J120W
+SM-J120ZN
+SM-J320A
+SM-J320AZ
+SM-J320F
+SM-J320M
+SM-J321AZ
+SM-J7108
+SM-J710F
+SM-J710FD
+SM-J710FN
+SM-J710FQ
+SM-J710GN
+SM-J710MN
+SM-J710K
+SM-G610F
+SM-G610K
+SM-G610I
+SM-G610S
+SM-Z200
+SM-Z300H 
+SM-G531
+SM-G532G
+SM-G532F
+SM-G550
+SM-N9208
+SM-N920A
+SM-N920C
+SM-N920CD
+SM-N920F
+SM-N920K
+SM-N920L
+SM-N920S
+SM-N920G
+SM-N920I
+SM-N920W8
+SM-N9287
+SM-N9287C
+SM-Z130H
+SM-Z130F 
+SM-A800F
+SM-A800I
+SM-J320H
+SM-J200H
+SM-J200F
+SM-J210F
+SM-J700H
+SM-J700M
+SM-J700F
+SM-J700FD
+SM-J700MD 
+SM-J700HD
+SM-G313H
+SM-G313HU
+SM-G313HN
+SM-G313HZ
+SM-G313M
+SM-G313ML
+SM-G313MU
+SM-G313MY
+SM-G316H
+SM-G316HU
+SM-G316M
+SM-G316ML
+SM-G316MY
+SM-G318H
+SM-G318HU
+SM-G318HZ
+SM-G318M
+SM-G318ML
+SM-G318MZ
+SM-G350E
+SM-G355H
+SM-G355HN
+SM-G355M
+SM-G355W
+SM-G360H
+SM-G360HU
+SM-G361H
+SM-G361HU
+SM-G890A
+SM-G903F
+SM-G903FD
+SM-G903W
+SM-G903M
+SM-G903MD
+SM-G920K
+SM-G920L
+SM-G920S
+SM-G920F
+SM-G920FD
+SM-G920I
+SM-G920A
+SM-G920AZ
+SM-G920W8
+SM-G925F
+SM-G925FD
+SM-G925I
+SM-G925A
+SM-G925W8
+SM-G925K
+SM-G925L
+SM-G925S
+SM-G928F
+SM-G928FD
+SM-G928I
+SM-G928A
+SM-G928C
+SM-G928G
+SM-G928W8
+SM-G928K
+SM-G928L
+SM-G928S
+SM-G928N0
+SM-G935F
+SM-G935K
+SM-G935L
+SM-G935S
+SM-G935W8
+SM-N930F
+SM-N930K
+SM-N930L
+SM-N930S
+SM-N935F
+SM-N935K
+SM-N935L
+SM-N935S
+SM-J210G
+SM-J210H 
+SM-G930F
+SM-G930W8
+SM-G930X
+SM-G930K
+SM-G930L
+SM-G930S
+SM-Z130
+SM-T285
+SM-T285M
+SM-T285Y
+SM-T287
+SM-T3777
+SM-T377A
+SM-T377W
+SM-T585
+SM-T585C
+SM-T585N0
+SM-T587
+SM-T715
+SM-T715C
+SM-T715Y
+SM-T715M
+SM-T715N0
+SM-G611F
+SM-G611FF
+SM-G611FD QUALCOMM  +SM-G386F
+SM-G386
+SM-G386U
+SM-G386W
+SM-G360A
+SM-G3608
+SM-G360F
+SM-J3109
+SM-J3109 
+SM-J3110
+SM-J7109
+SM-P355
+SM-P355C
+SM-P355M
+SM-P355Y
+SM-P355B
+SM-P355N
+SM-P355K
+SM-P555
+SM-P555C
+SM-P555M
+SM-P555Y
+SM-P555N
+SM-P555K
+SM-P555L
+SM-P555S
+SM-P605
+SM-P605M
+SM-P605L
+SM-P605K
+SM-P605S
+SM-P905M
+SM-P905F0
+SM-P907A
+SM-G710
+SM-G720N0
+SM-G870F 
+SM-G870W
+SM-G720A
+SM-N9200
+G3502L
+G3502
+G3508J
+G3509I
+G3518
+G3559
+G3589W
+SM-G7106
+SM-G7108 
+SM-G7108V
+SM-G7109
+SM-G9208
+SM-G9209
+SM-G9250
+SM-G9280
+SM-G9298
+SM-G5520
+SM-G890A
+SM-G7202
+SM-G5700
+SM-G750H
+SM-G360FY 
+SM-G3606
+SM-G5306
+SM-G5308
+SM-G5309
+SM-C501X
+SM-C900X
+SM-G1650
+SM-G600F
+SM-G600FY 
+SM-G600S
+SM-G6000
+SM-G800F
+SM-G800H
+SM-G800HQ
+SM-G800M
+SM-G800Y
+SM-G800R4
+SM-G850A
+SM-G850W
+SM-G8508
+SM-G8508S
+SM-G860
+SM-G860P
+SM-G7200
+SM-G7105 
+SM-G7102
+SM-G9200
+SM-E7000
+SM-J5009
+SM-A3000
+SM-A3009
+SM-A5009
+SM-E700M
+SM-A300F
+SM-A300FU
+SM-A300FN
+SM-A300H 
+SM-A300M
+SM-A300Y
+SM-A300YZ
+SM-A300G
+SM-E500F
+SM-E500H
+SM-E500Y
+SM-E500M
+SM-E700F
+SM-E700H
+SM-E7009
+SM-J500F 
+SM-J500FN
+SM-J500G
+SM-J500H
+SM-J500M
+SM-J327
+SM-J327R4
+SM-J327R6
+SM-G9198
+SM-G530FQ 
+SM-G530R4
+SM-G530R7
+SM-G530MU
+SC-01J
+SC-02F
+SC-02G
+SC-03G
+SC-01H
+SC-T21
+SM-A5000
+SM-A500F
+SM-A500F1
+SM-A500FQ
+SM-A500FU
+SM-A500G
+SM-G900A
+SM-G900AZ
+SM-G900F
+SM-G900T
+SM-G900T1
+SM-G900T2
+SM-G900T3
+SM-G900FD
+SM-G900I
+SM-G900L
+SM-G900M
+SM-G900MD
+SM-G9006W
+SM-G9008W
+SM-G9009W
+SM-G9009D
+SM-G901F
+SM-A500H
+SM-A500HQ
+SM-A500K
+SM-A500L
+SM-A500Y
+SM-A500YZ
+SM-A500XZ 
+SM-A500M
+SM-A500S
+SM-A500W
+SM-A5100
+SM-A7000
+SM-C7010
+SM-A7100
+SM-A8000 
+SM-A9000
+SM-A9100
+SM-A910F
+SM-G930AZ
+SM-J320N0
+SM-J320Y
+SM-J320YZ
+SM-J100VPP
+SM-J3300
+SM-J320ZN
+SM-J5108 
+SM-J510F
+SM-J510FN
+SM-J5007
+SM-J5008
+SM-J510FQ
+SM-J510GN
+SM-J510H
+SM-J510K
+SM-J510L
+SM-J500M
+SM-J500N0 
+SM-J500Y
+SM-J510MN
+SM-J510S
+SM-J510UN
+SM-J727VPP
+SM-G6100
+SM-J3110
+SM-J3119
+SM-C9008
+SM-C900Y
+SM-J327VPP
+SM-G1600
+SM-N9300
+SM-N930A
+SM-N930W8
+SM-N930R4
+SM-N930R6
+SM-N930R7
+SM-W2017
+SM-W2018
+SM-J320VPP
+SM-J3119S
+SM-J3308
+SM-G892A
+SM-G892U
+SM-G5528
+SM-G3609
+SM-G360AZ 
+SM-G386
+SM-G386W
+SM-G360B
+SM-G360F
+SM-G360FY
+SM-G360G
+SM-G360GY
+SM-G360M
+SM-G360
+SM-G5108
+SM-G5109 
+SM-G5306W
+SM-G5308W
+SM-G5309W
+SM-G530A
+SM-G530AZ
+SM-J7008
+SM-G530BT
+SM-G530F
+SM-G530FZ
+SM-G530H 
+SM-G530M
+SM-G530
+SM-G530W
+SM-C5000
+SM-C5010
+SM-C5018
+SM-C7000
+SM-A7009
+SM-G5510
+SM-G891A 
+SM-G9300
+SM-G9308
+SM-G930A
+SM-C9000
+SM-G955W
+SM-G9350
+SM-G935A
+SM-G9500
+SM-G9508
+SM-C7018
+SM-G950U
+SM-G950U1
+SM-G950W
+SM-G9550
+SM-G9558
+SM-G955U
+SM-G955U1
+SM-G530Y
+SM-G6000
+SM-G600FY
+SM-G7508
+SM-G7509
+SM-C900F 
+SM-J320R4
+SM-G935R4
+SM-G935U
+SM-G870A
+SM-T237
+SM-T321
+SM-T325
+SM-T335
+SM-T335L
+SM-T335K
+SM-T337
+SM-T337A
+SM-T337W
+SM-T355
+SM-T355C
+SM-T355Y
+SM-T357A
+SM-T357W
+SM-T365
+SM-T365M
+SM-T365N
+SM-T365Y
+SM-T365F0
+SM-T385
+SM-T385C
+SM-T385M
+SM-T385N
+SM-T385D
+SM-T525
+SM-T535
+SM-T537A
+SM-T555
+SM-T555C
+SM-T555Y
+SM-T567
+SM-T719
+SM-T719C
+SM-T719Y
+SM-T818
+SM-T818A
+SM-T818T
+SM-T818V
+SM-T818W
+SM-T819
+SM-T819C
+SM-T819Y
+SM-T825
+SM-T825C
+SM-T825Y
+SM-T827
+SM-T905
+SC-02H
+SC-02J
+SC-03H
+SC-03J
+SC-01K
+SCV35
+SCV36
+SCV37
+SM-N950W
+SM-N950U
+SM-N950U1
+SM-N950UX
+SM-N9500
+SM-N9508
+SM-J250F
+SM-J250G
+SM-J250M
+SM-J250Y
+SM-J250N
+SM-J3119S ...
and many more   NEW EXYNOS  +SC04J
+SM-G950F
+SM-G950FD
+SM-G950N
+SM-G955F
+SM-G955FD
+SM-G955N
+SM-N950F
+SM-N950FD
+SM-N950N
+SM-A320F
+SM-A320FD
+SM-A320FL
+SM-A320Y
+SM-A520F
+SM-A520FD
+SM-A520K
+SM-A520L
+SM-A520S
+SM-A520W
+SM-A530F
+SM-A530FD
+SM-A530W
+SM-A720F
+SM-A720FD
+SM-A720FN
+SM-A720S
+SM-A720L
+SM-A730F
+SM-A730FD
+SM-J327A
+SM-J327AZ
+SM-J327U
+SM-J327W
+SM-J727A
+SM-J727AZ
+SM-J727S
+SM-J727U
+SM-J330F
+SM-J330FD
+SM-J330FN
+SM-J330G
+SM-J330GM
+SM-J330L
+SM-J330N
+SM-J530F
+SM-J530FD
+SM-J530FM
+SM-J530FM
+SM-J530K
+SM-J530G
+SM-J530GM
+SM-J530L
+SM-J530S
+SM-J530Y
+SM-J530YM
+SM-J701F
+SM-J701FD
+SM-J701M
+SM-J701MT
+SM-J730F
+SM-J730FD
+SM-J730FN
+SM-J730FM
+SM-J730G
+SM-J730GM
+SM-J730K
+SM-J326AZ
+SM-G390F
+SM-G390W
+SM-G390Y
+SM-G610M
+SM-G610Y
+SM-G570F
+SM-G570M
+SM-G570Y
+SM-P585
+SM-P585M
+SM-P585N0
+SM-P585Y
+SM-P587
+SM-P588C
+SM-T395
+SM-T395N
+SM-J720F
+SM-J720FD
+SM-J720M
+SM-G611M    HUAWEI FEATURESIS RELEASED: FIXED BUG OPPO / VOVO / ...   tip : This version just win 64b working      *Please Read !!!* **  *1- Download Smart Card Updater الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *2- update your Smart Card it will show you Dongle S/N* *3-Register with your Dongle S/N And Get Setup*  **  *BR,  GSM ROM Team  Download Full Setup Now *  **  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Get Now GRT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*            ** **   Please feel free to join us on the following links  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

